

Node.js based Sandbox game, WIP - renownedmedia

Since leaving the current YC batch due to inter-personal issues, I've been working on a (so far) terraforming game in node.js. This is just a super early version, when it's done it will have actual game elements (like AI and collision detection). Check it out and let me know what you think!<p>Long-term goals for this project are to turn it into a gaming platform where anybody can make their own world and host it, complete with optional micro-transactions and optional subscription fees.<p>Screenshot: http://imgur.com/Ea9O7
Demo: http://zyu.me/
======
mgallivan
Clickable: <http://zyu.me/>

~~~
renownedmedia
Thanks, I don't know HN as much as I thought I did :(

~~~
glimcat
Links don't work in posts, someone has to reply with it. By etiquette, usually
someone other than the submitter.

It's a bit non-intuitive. I think it's intended to cut down on linkback spam.

